# i dont know ANYTHING about car audio



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

just got my car so please fogive my stupidity.


ok. so i got a 1994 Nissan Sentra XE. and i want to put a system in it. so far i havent done anything on this car. not even bought a cd player for it. what i wanna do is just put 2 12's in the trunk. thats it. now my question is what brand is the best for 12" subs? or does it even matter? do they difer that much? also should the brand of the cd player and the subs be the same?


thanks for helpin a newbie out. any other comments or suggestions about me startin out would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

The sub brand and the headunit brand don't need the be the same, they could if you like it is your choice. For the 12's you can't go wrong with audiobahn, they are a great subwoofer company. I have 2 in my trunk i got them from www.thezeb.com they have low prices. The brand does matter if you get a crappy sub from a crappy company you will notice the difference.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

weeble8604 said:


> *now my question is what brand is the best for 12" subs?*


 It really all depends what your budget is... but here's a few companies to look at:

JL Audio
Alpine
MTX
Audiobahn
Rocksford Fosgate
Infinity
Eclipse
[/list=1]


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

What kind of system you looking to build. Do you want something that sounds awsome (sq) or just some real hard hitting loud bass (spl) or somewhere in between?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2003)

I'm sort of in the same boat...

I just bought a Clarion head unit and a 12 disc CD changer for the trunk ($40 from father in law)  

I had to get help just to power the unit up...WAY too many wires on that sucker.  

Leaning toward paying for an install...


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

E-mail me and I'll send you a list of audio that fits your car...I hvw stuff left over from my 94 XE...New & used.

[email protected]


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

How hard do you want those things to hit? You can get Fosgate HX2's and have it hit hard but reasonable. Or you can get W7's and have them pop your trunk open. Depends on your preference.


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

go someplace like circuit city or best buy and listen to some of the stuff they have and see what YOU like its you thats gonna be driving your car


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

if you are after an equally boomy (spl) and great sounding system (sq) you should look at either Alpine or Eclipse. My car has an alpine bass engine cd player, front speakers are eclpise 
5 1/4" component andon the parcel shelf i have 2 alpine 6x9 3 ways and in the boot are 2 Alpine 12 inch S-type subwoofers (they really thump) and the subs are powered by 2 alpine 250 watt amplifiers and my systems thumps and sounds great.

good luck on ya system


----------



## FRONTIERMAN527 (May 21, 2003)

If you want something that sounds good for a descent price, you shoild try jbl, pioneer,or audiobahn. Whatever you do, do not buy anything from jensen. i have had numerous jensen subs and managed to blow everyone of them and i bought a 300 watt amp that blew after about 1 month of normal use. If you want good deals, you chould check out http://pages.ebay.com/catindex/catcaraudio.html they have good deals on lots of stuff.


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

I would go either kicker, rockford fosgate, or jl audio


----------



## m3dia_lab (May 28, 2003)

might i make a cheaper suggestion. 

a company called adire audio makes a very very high class sq speakers.

if your on a budget i would look into gettin the shiva line. i have 2 on 100wrms each and they fucking hit!!
these speakers are very efficient

it looks like nothing but wait till you hear one. all my friends are now in line to get one

link: http://adireaudio.com/mobile_audio/drivers/shiva.htm


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I personally like JL Audio, but honestly, IMHO, you should really replace the factory speakers in the car also. Even if you just go to like autozone and buy some 30 dollars a pair speakers that are components with polypropalene surrounds they will blow your factory speakers out of the water. And with 2 12's you could bass block all 4 of your factory speakers and they would sound really good. You could do it all easily for under 75 or a hundred bucks. And, installing those speakers would be a piece of cake. Just take out the factory ones and plug the wires into your aftermarket speakers. Just my opinion. Later,
Fletch


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah switching the factory speakers is a must when putting in sub-woofers. You really want to hear the vocals while the bass is hitting. I have a 89 240 and i'm running 1600 watts rms of bass with 2 5x7 blaupunkts in the front and 2 6x9 boston acoustic 3 ways right next to my head in the back with 250 watts running into each speaker so i can hear the music while the bass is popping my ears.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

if u want sound quality then go alpine, if you want thump then go for memphis


----------



## C asper (Feb 20, 2003)

I agree with m3dia_lab if you are on a budjet go with adire audio. DO NOT GO WITH AUDIOBAHN, audiobahn is crappy ass stuff that is made to look good not sound good. goto the forums at http://www.carsound.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi and ask them to help you out with a budjet system and with any other questions you have that is where all the pros and car audio competitors go and they help out everyone.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah I dont know much about adire audio but DEFINATELY DO NOT go with audiobahn. Crap wipes its ass with audiobahn. The system shop i go to for all my stuff, the owner even told me he only has it for looks purposes. Otherwise he never would have bought that crap.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

kicker comp vr's and solobarics pound out an ear busting amount of bass, and solobarics only need 2.5 cubic feet of airspace per 12inch sub, 2 12's with a 5 cubic foot ported box leaves lots of trunk room for you, the solobaric L7 12's run about 350 each.

I have 2 Solobaric L7 12's on a kicker KX1200.1 monoblock amp, bridged down to 1 ohm, so im probably RMS'ing about 1350 watts to the solobarics. My SPL is 130 (verified at the local sound shop), and my box is sealed and oversized by about 2.5 cubic feet. (7.5 cubit foot sealed enclosure), porting it and reducing the dimensions on the box would probably net a good amount more SPL. They also sound really good with aftermarket components, very clear and the bass is well defined.

Audiobahn is some terrible shit when it comes to subs, Killer amps, but terrible subs. dont waste your money unless youre going all show and not sq/spl.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

if ur lookin for a good mix of sound quality and thump look in the either resonant engineering subs or elemental designs. both internet speaker company's that arn't commercially know but can run with best of them. 
link for elemental
www.edesignaudio.com
resonant if currently redooing thier website but if u vist the forums at www.caraudio.com the guys there will give ya some good insight.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

no one mentioned phoenix gold  top of the line amps. subs are pretty good. all are overpriced. jl has awesome subs. my favorite being the w7. kenwood cd players are what i've used. although i wouldn't mind having an alpine. just remember. you usually get what you pay for. about those stock speakers. anything is better than those. when you pull em out mine said 8 watts, 4 ohm. which would explain all that distortion when you blast that stereo huh?? i have kenwood components powered by a PG ti500.4 channel and they're crystal clear at max volume. i'm very happy with my setup so far. good luck!!!


----------

